
Huawei faces 5G ban in Britain within months - chvid
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/07/04/huawei-faces-5g-ban-within-months/
======
waihtis
Paywalled! Interested if the GCHQ actually found something in their dedicated
Huawei lab to warrant or if this is driven by something else.

